# Droid X Bootstrap and GB



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if Koosh is going to be updating DX Bootstrap to work correctly with GB? I know D2 Bootstrap is compatable but why should we use that when we paid for DX BS??

I still don't understand how it hasn't been updated, dare I say neglect? And for those of you that are gonna say it works fine just uncheck debugging stop kidding yourself.

You shouldn't have to use a band aid to make it work, some of us use titanium backup and require debugging to be on.


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll agree that it should have been updated but D2 Bootstrapper can be found for free (was on his site) so I dont really see a huge issue


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea its cool he dropped the free D2 version.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Its $2 to support a great dev. $4 overall for ease if use is a minimal amount to pay.


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah I wound up buying the D2 one when I needed it for this reason alone


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2011)

It's virtually the same program. Who cares. He is a great developer.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually he neglected to keep the free download links alive, if you try to use them, you get a 404 error I think... there's other ways to get the free version though

via Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

IMO if he doesn't maintain the free links then you shouldn't be able to download the app for free. Seriously $2


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> IMO if he doesn't maintain the free links then you shouldn't be able to download the app for free. Seriously $2


There's just about 0 functionality. It does one single thing. I mean, thanks for makin the app so we can get into cw, but seriously? You gave 2 buttons root scripts and decided it was worth money? The paid versions WERE donate versions, only to be used if the user wanted to donate to koush for the work.

via Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

True. And I know its part of liberty but either way its a few bucks. I picked up Droid x bootstrap for free and when I needed Droid 2 bootstrap it wasn't available, so I paid for it.


----------



## parkjam (Jun 7, 2011)

I think that everyone that uses the dx should just buy the paid version from the market. CWR is available for just about every device on the planet, free of charge. Take any opportunity you can to support Koush and his work.


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

I use bootstrap frequently, and it has saved my butt more than once. it is far more valuable than $2 or $4.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> ....I know D2 Bootstrap is compatable but why should we use that when we paid for DX BS??


You get what you pay for.



SoHaunted said:


> I still don't understand how it hasn't been updated, dare I say neglect? And for those of you that are gonna say it works fine just uncheck debugging stop kidding yourself.


I don't think he has a DX/2/2G or has had for a while. Not the kind of thing you wing.

Forgive my ignorance but why would you need uncheck debugging?



SoHaunted said:


> You shouldn't have to use a band aid to make it work, some of us use titanium backup and require debugging to be on.


I agree with this but you should redirect those thoughts to Moto.

Fair question, what was the goal of this thread? To get people to DM koush about it en masse?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i hear what everyone saying...but either way. if u paid for DX bootstrapper and are pissed that d2 bootstrapper isnt on his site anymore do some more googling and u will find older versions...that still do the trick...but IMO u should still pay the extra couple bucks to get the other one....otherwise go back to froyo...its 2 dollars yall


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

How long ago was the first gingerbread leak for DX?

This was a non-issue then, and still is. If it's as simple as assigning 2 scripts to buttons then make your own app to use instead of bashing a dev that actually supports his users.


----------

